# Game/Cheat



## Svenner (26. Feb 2015)

Hallo Com,

ich hab mich hier registriert da ich von Java nix verstehe.
Ich spiele ein Browser Game und nutze für ein paar Kleinigkeiten einen Cheat bei diesen Game,er ist in Java programmiert.
Die Tage wurde dort eine Neuerung im Game eingespielt,seitdem hat der Bot eine Fehlermeldung und funktioniert nicht mehr.
Meine Frage:
Gibts hier wen der sich mit sowas beschäftigt????

Mfg


----------



## Thallius (26. Feb 2015)

rofl

Ymmd


----------



## Sogomn (26. Feb 2015)

Hallo erstmal im Forum.
Von was für einem Spiel redest du? Und wie willst du das anstellen, ohne auch nur die geringste Ahnung von Java zu haben?


----------



## Joose (27. Feb 2015)

Und überlege dir auch ob du nicht "Java" mit "JavaScript" verwechselst.


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen...

hab da null Plan von,daher hab ich da an jemand von euch gedacht.
Das Thema dreht sich um das Game-----Bundeskampf-----.

Vielleicht kann da wer helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Gucky (27. Feb 2015)

Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du?


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

A JSONObject text must begin with "{" at character 1


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 7502


----------



## Gucky (27. Feb 2015)

Dann liegt das wohl an dem Bot, den du benutzt. Irgendjemand möchte anscheinend nicht, dass du bei einem Online Spiel Cheats verwendest.

Der Anhang funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

ist mir klar,das war schonmal so...umgeschrieben und es ging wieder

ist halt ein bisschen Zeitersparnis für mich,und für nen Profi wie "euch" sicher ein Klaxx das zu richten bzw. aus interesse mal zu versuchen


----------



## Gucky (27. Feb 2015)

Und wie sollen "wir" das richten? Magie? Wir wissen gar nichts über dein Problem oder die Programme, die die verwendest.


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

na um welches Game es geht hab ich doch geschrieben,diesen Bot kann man mit googlesuche einfach finden

Fehleranzeige hab ich geschrieben...beim Rest muss ich passen da ich mich null auskenne

hab gedacht das hier evtl. jemand der Lust zu hat einfach mal den lädt,ausprobiert und den Fehler behebt und mir die neue Datei zur Verfügung stellt


----------



## Gucky (27. Feb 2015)

Und dann sollen wir zu dir fahren, dir das Ganze einrichten und das Spiel für dich spielen?
Sowas wirst du eher in der Jobbörse finden.


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

wäre ne Idee^^

natürlich nicht, war eine Idee von mir hier mal nachzufragen...wenn ich ein Hobby bzw. eine Arbeit hab/kann und mich wer fragt,ich Zeit und Lust hab helfe ich gern

es muss ja "nur" was umgeschrieben werden damit es wieder flutscht,das Ausmaß dieser Arbeit kann ich aber nicht einschätzen,das wirst du sicher wissen,möchte hier ja niemanden zu was Nötigen

weiß nur das es schonmal von jemanden vor 1-2 Jahren gemacht wurde


----------



## Gucky (27. Feb 2015)

Die Arbeit wird so aussehen:
Man arbeitet sich in den Bot ein.
Man arbeitet sich in JSON ein, wenn man es noch nicht kennt.
Man arbeitet sich in das Spiel ein.
Man behebt den Fehler. Da der Bot allerdings schon einmal funktioniert hat, wird das dauern.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Fehler sofort gefunden wird allerdings glaube ich das nicht. Die Arbeit wird sich auf schätzungsweise 3 - 7 Stunden belaufen.
Das findest du eher in der Jobbörse oder du nimmst es als Ansporn Java zu lernen


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

vielen Dank für die kurze Erklärung,ich weiß es nun zeitlich einzuschätzen

vielleicht gibts hier ja noch wen in der Spielecke des Forum der es als Ansporn nimmt sich der Sache aus Spaß an der freud^^zu versuchen,man kann auch per PN eine Aufwandsentschädigung abklären


----------



## Gucky (27. Feb 2015)

Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Erstell doch einfach einen Beitrag in der Jobbörse.


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

blöde Frage...gibts diese Jobbörse für solche Pflegefälle wie mich hier im Forum?


----------



## Sogomn (27. Feb 2015)

Ja.


----------



## Svenner (27. Feb 2015)

ich warte mal noch ein paar Tage ab ob noch wer was beitragen möchten,ansonsten weiß ich bescheid...Danke schön


----------



## franky27 (27. Feb 2015)

Sicher, den Auftrag hast du doch bereits erteilt. Müssen uns nur über den Preis einigen.


----------

